# waterflow lake livingston dam



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Might make a trip there Thursday and was wonder what the water levels might be? What site is that that gives the waterflow levels?
Yakfishin


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Yak,

Below is info posted by Shadslinger in another thread that gives you a link to check the flow.

Good luck!

"Take a look at this graph 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/u...ite_no=08066250
and check out the increase since the 14th. I haven't been over to look, but I would say that you could launch the QE2 when it's 32800 cfs at Goodrich. Using the link that texasGG posted. Go to Goodrich, the number is
08066250, and pretty much it's a good indicator as what is happening below the dam.
My best fishing is between 12000 and 24000, it can be real good at anyl evel, but safety is always a major consideration when fishing below any tailrace. Roller currents are powerful and pull large boats to the crash of the gates bringing them up the sides of the river in super powerful back currents. 
The Livingston tailrace will have a strong back current on the West side at this level and it can be awesome white bass action right where it rakes the bank close to the line on the West side.

The link is great and surfing it you can get a good idea of what kind of boat that you can safetly launch. A CC of any thing over 16' is not reccomended by me anyway when it is below 12000

I still have not found online how to tell how many gates are open. It matters for launching a CC because of how shallow it is in the middle just above the ramps. There is some evil stuff ready to mess up your day in line with or just downstream of the old ferry posts that show on the East side when the water is low.
Whites and blues should be incrediable as soon as the discharge is settled. That is one given below the dam, anytime they are raising the discharge a significant amount, like opening another gate. I go home, the fishing is over for a couple of days."


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Well from the looks for the site it is down to 3 to 4 gates at the most.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When I was fishing Sunday they cutoff all but 4 gates. I was there starting at 8:00 Am and the fishing slowed will I was there. It was still good catfishing for most as they moved up towards the gates as the current slacked. The cats like that strong flow and will usually get in the fastest current or right on the seam of it and still waters. Looks like from the graph there is probally one gate open. Too low for my boat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just drove over the bridge and there are 2 gates open and the water is pretty low.


----------

